# Need help w/ fish oil..



## e she i (Oct 6, 2008)

ive been thinking bout adding fish oil to my bullies food and was wondering whats the difference between fish oil,salmon oil & cod oil?..Are all 3 oil the same or different and which one is better?..And another thing is how do i know the correct amount of mg capsule am i suppose to buy(ive seen them from 300mg-1000mg)?..any advise or help will be appreciated.


----------



## LoveNewfies (Jun 18, 2008)

Fish oil is typically fish body oil from unspecified fish. Salmon oil is, indeed, salmon body oil. Cod liver oil is has a completely different nutrient profile and is high in some oil based vitamins that can accumulate in the system.

Stick with a good, reputable salmon oil, or even anchovy and/or sardine oil - the best sources for EPA and DHA.

How much you give depends upon how high the EPA and DHA contents are in the particular oil you are giving.

You should also supplement with vitamin E if you are giving fish oil. Doses of each do depend upon the dog's body weight.

Depending on what you are trying to achieve with giving the oil, as I said above, stick with a good, reputable fish body oil. Check around, too, because some do already have vitamin E added to them.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

I use fish oil which is an anchovy oil. My female gets 6,000mg per day of the oil itself which comes out to around 1800mg of EPA/DHA and she's 65 pounds but I use it for her arthritis. My 14 month old 65 pounder that doesn't have anything wrong gets 1,000-2,000mg per day which is 300-600mg of EPA/DHA per day and does just fine. I also give (1) 400 IU vitamin E capsule daily to both.


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

What about just feeding sardines? Just curious, as I am starting Raw.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm sure you can do that. I'm sure they don't have as much concentrated fish oil as buying a supplement but that will be fine for them and every little bit helps. As RFD's webpage says, it's good to feed a meal of fish once a week for extra healthy skin and coat and this can include canned fish like mackeral and salmon (yes, bones and all).

With those little fish (well heck probably with all things canned) you'll probably want to make sure they arent super high in sodium, seems like anchovies and sardines are always so salty.


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

Good point on the salt hadn't thought of that!:redface:


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Also don't use tuna as for the salt reason but also the mercury content is too high.


----------

